# Fri 3/16 two man limit



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Me and my buddy Ian managed two find 20 flatties and 2 black drum last night. It was a little windy at first but it slicked off around 11. Vis was 3-5 ft.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I forgot the pic so here it is.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Job!!!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

dang dude leave some for the rest of us!!what bait you using?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

J0nesi said:


> dang dude leave some for the rest of us!!what bait you using?


I would Imagine five prongs of fury. 
Nice haul.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

WTG Elliot
I cked the bouys last nite and it wasn't blowing much either


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

great -- way-to-go Elliot. those new lights are sure working. still working on mine. so leave 1 or 2 for me to stick. Poppy


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Poppy the lights are great ! The water was a little dingy but could still see about 5ft. I'll leave some for ya.


----------



## RednekNinji (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome! Looks like a fun night for sure! You'll be eaten on those for a while!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job!:clap:


----------

